# My dad's parrots stolen



## Cozette

Hi Everyone, I hope you can spread these two videos around. My dad lost his mother to cancer and since then (with no one being home all day) has had some of his parrots stolen twice (African Greys and Rosellas). This time it was captured on video. Please share this! We need to find these people. This happened in Long Beach, CA of 5/4/15 at around 1pm. These people won't hesitate to steal your beloved pets either. You can see in the first video that one of the parrots is injured because it is a flighted bird and it tries to get away and can't. It is heartbreaking for me to watch.
Alley View:





Second video of yard footage of parrots being stolen:





Craigslist ad: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/wan/5011925214.html


----------



## Kare

My heart and stomach sank watching these videos. Those individuals are despicable and I hope they are brought to justice and the birds can be recovered, all the way in Canada but I am sending my everything hoping for the best possible outcome for your dad and his beloved birds. Just sick...I really have no more words.


----------



## Cozette

I feel the same way, I have been shaking all day after seeing these. Thank you. Please share the videos, you'd be surprised how these things work. It will still help the word spread.


----------



## Kare

I shared it on Facebook and asked my friends to do the same as soon as I read your thread. Have you tried writing to the local News stations?


----------



## nuxi

That's horrible! I hope your dad will get back his birds!


----------



## marya

Hope your Dad gets his Parrots back. Have you asked the local paper to do a write up` about them with photos,s.Surely someone will know who that lorry belongs to.


----------



## Cody

How awful, I hope those people are caught. Did you share this with the local police? Perhaps notify all the avian vets in the area as well.


----------



## Cheesepusher

Oh my god, this is terrible. My condolences to your father. I sincerely hope his birds are found and returned to him.


----------



## Jo Ann

*My*

There is a lot of info that the police can gather from the video. particularly when the guy takes his hat off. They could focus on the area and get a picture of his face. It is such a shame and pain in the heart. the videos would be good on a TV clip showing the face on a news program. Would probably bring a lot of info. could he have been a workman in the area or an employee where your father purchased the birds. There may be a gang that sources birds, the way plants or cars are stolen and placed. Prayers for safe recovery. There are a lot of breeders in California and this is bad for business let alone a beloved pet. Please keep us informed.:argh::whois::spy: Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## ParrotletsRock

You should share this on the Facebook page "911 Parrot Alert (official)" they will share it all over and a lot of people will watch for the birds! I hope those scum are caught and rot in jail for life!!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*I'm sorry, I couldn't watch it after these comments here, but I watched about the first minute and if you pause it at around 35 seconds you can see the license plate pretty clearly on the front bumper. I would definitely take this to the police asap and they can at least maybe get a search warrant or something. I'm so sorry that this has happened to your family  people are just sick*


----------



## sunnydyazz

I felt really sad after going through all the comments and couldn't gather the courage to watch the video....SORRY for that. I sure hope that those criminals are brought to justice and given stringent punishment to the full extent of the law. I'm praying for your birds' fast and safe return. Hope they join you soon. :budgie:


----------



## ParrotletsRock

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *I'm sorry, I couldn't watch it after these comments here, but I watched about the first minute and if you pause it at around 35 seconds you can see the license plate pretty clearly on the front bumper. I would definitely take this to the police asap and they can at least maybe get a search warrant or something. I'm so sorry that this has happened to your family  people are just sick*


That's awesome, you really can! I didn't even notice that, you can 100%read the numbers, state and that the truck is a ford!!


----------



## eduardo

*How horrible!! What is wrong with people?? I hope they catch the thieves *


----------



## Jo Ann

*My*

Do the birds have microchips. These should be circulated as well. Thieves often for get the microchip and many vets and shelters have the readers. Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## QuirkyBirdie

California?!?! Oh my, you're scaring me.  I live in California, around 1 hour from Long Beach. If my budgies left me, I would DIE! I hope your father find's his birds-I'll be looking for them.


----------



## Cozette

Yes thank you all. It is very heartbreaking how they were treated and obviously at least one was hurt. The police are looking into it and it was on the news, my dad refused an interview by two news stations.

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/...ng-beach-home/


----------



## Cozette

It was on the news tonight....

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/video?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=11466312


----------



## Jonah

I am going to forego watching the video's too...just don't want to feel any angrier right now than I am after just reading this. With a license plate number available to police, this should be able to be solved. Prayer's for your dad and his bird's safe return...


----------



## QuirkyBirdie

Cozette said:


> It was on the news tonight....
> 
> Police Seek Help To Locate Exotic Birds Stolen Friom Long Beach Home « CBS Los Angeles


Good luck on finding your father's bird, keep us posted.


----------



## Jedikeet

That is just wrong! What part of LB is that? Hate to say it but there some pretty bad parts of LB that are just cess and gang infested, and these culprits in baseball caps sure fit the bill. My friend had a video store in LB near Carson that got robbed a few times, and it was also near a liquor store that always had these types of hooligans hanging and loitering around all day drunk and high off substances. These losers would steal anything to buy liquor and drugs.

Anyways I really hope these thugs are brought to justice soon!:hug:


----------



## despoinaki

I am so sorry about your father's bird.. I would also seek support from animal shelters, environmental groups and pet care/pet stores in your area. Everyone should know.The bigger the publicity, the quicker you find these guys. They are horrible. This thing is developing in my country also, parrots, cats and dogs are stolen very frequently.
I really hope you find these people and bring them to justice!


----------



## StarlingWings

After reading about this, I couldn't bring myself to watch the video, but I saw the news report of it and honestly I have no words for someone who could even do something like that. I hope the birds are recovered safely. They must be terrified, poor things. 

I hope these people are taken from their homes by a large monster and promptly cooked over an open fire. 
Praying for the safe return of his birds!


----------



## Jedikeet

StarlingWings said:


> After reading about this, I couldn't bring myself to watch the video, but I saw the news report of it and honestly I have no words for someone who could even do something like that. I hope the birds are recovered safely. They must be terrified, poor things.
> 
> I hope these people are taken from their homes by a large monster and promptly cooked over an open fire.
> Praying for the safe return of his birds!


...or get punished by Black Widow's double pistols!


----------



## skastle

*what *******s, I hope they get returned to your father quickly and they are well and un-harmed, hopefully with such clear cctv footage the police should be able to run their faces through computer scans and be able to identify these people. As someone else mentioned with a clear view of the licence plate they should be able to find out who it belongs to, sending all my prayers and wishes out to you and your father*


----------



## Jo Ann

*My*

Did the police police realize that there is probably a third person driving the truck? Stay on the cops about this. Just buzzing through People ON TB have seen a lot of good clues. Bless Your Family, Prayers from around the World from
TB members. Jo Ann:spy::confused1::whois::spy::spy:


----------



## StarlingWings

Jedikeet said:


> ...or get punished by Black Widow's double pistols!


Oh, definitely. She'll get right on that!


----------



## Cozette

The police haven't been very helpful and my dad is so stubborn, trying to do what I can but it is very frustrating for me. My dad told me today that the crimsons were on eggs that were set to hatch any minute. So if course they have now died


----------



## Jedikeet

Very sorry to hear about this predicament. When will these hoodlums learn to respect the things that are precious to others and the collateral damages inflicted.

It's sad how there's a perpetual infestation of these disease in human form in our society and there's just no cure


----------



## skastle

*


Cozette said:



The police haven't been very helpful and my dad is so stubborn, trying to do what I can but it is very frustrating for me. My dad told me today that the crimsons were on eggs that were set to hatch any minute. So if course they have now died 

Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear that :hug:*


----------



## Vargur

Fu%$%& BASTARDS!!


----------



## QuirkyBirdie

Cozette said:


> The police haven't been very helpful and my dad is so stubborn, trying to do what I can but it is very frustrating for me. My dad told me today that the crimsons were on eggs that were set to hatch any minute. So if course they have now died


How unfortunate.


----------



## RavensGryf

I am so sorry about this! I too am disturbed by seeing the video and enraged. I can drive to LB, and I know that parts of the town has some not too savory citizens... to say the least. 

Since the license plate is visible on the truck, has it been reported? Are the birds microchipped or banded (although that can be cut off)? 

Also, check the La Mirada or Orange County Swapmeets. I haven't seen parrots last time I went, but I've heard of parrots at flea markets. Not sure how it works without positive ID proof though. 

This is such an outrage. Justice needs to be brought to this situation asap!! Your dad needs some large guard dogs too! I wish I could offer more suggestions, but looks like you have some good suggestions here already. Good luck!


----------



## Josephmatthew

That is utterly disgusting! I hope your Dad gets those birds back. Its so sad that birders need to take so many precautions for their hobby! I really don't know what this world is coming to.   :argh:


----------



## RavensGryf

I showed this to my husband, and he noticed something that (might?) be pertinent... 

Perhaps these guys distantly 'know' your dad somehow? He pointed out how the dog seemed to know the guy. Even jumped up on him at one point in a way like he wanted to be petted. 

Has your dad hosted a gathering or party at his home where acquaintances of friends, or friends of past employees or coworkers (or whatever) could have come? Or think... Gardener? Service employee of some kind? WHO has come into the yard to know he has the aviaries? Unless of course it's obvious from the alley. 

Barbed wire on top (if that's okay by the city) would be great. 

What is going on now with the investigation? That license plate is clear enough to see, and that truck is so recognizable with the stickers and all. You can even see their faces!


----------



## Cozette

Thank you everyone. It is heart breaking to me. I cant bare to watch anymore than it took for me to get it on YouTube. I didnt sleep all of last week thinking about the poor birds and the dead eggs that were just about to hatch. The Crimson Rosellas had eggs that were about to hatch any day. 

My dad told me that the police identified the three guys and issued felony warrants. Additionally one guys dads house was searched and the birds were not there  . 

My dad has not had any parties or anything but we think this is the same group that robbed him in march for two african greys right after my grandmother died. Prior to that she was home all the time. 

My dad has added spikes to his back fence top and he is looking for a big dog right now. He has also signed a contract to have a security enclosure built to put all the aviaries in. 

He is really sad about the birds. He lost 7 in total. They were great birds. Stunning too and had been in the family for years.


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm so sorry about this devastating occurrence. I try not to endorse violence but honestly, these people deserved to be beaten bloody for what they have done to innocent birds. I hope you dad gets justice and that maybe they will show up! 
People have sick minds and they don't even deserve to live on this earth and ruin it with their horrible thoughts and vengeful and wrong actions. 
My thoughts are with you and I'd take some deep breaths before I get in the car and hunt them down myself.


----------



## RavensGryf

StarlingWings said:


> before I get in the car and hunt them down myself.


I hear you! I can drive to Long Beach... I should get in my car and go looking for them :furious: (I'm totally kidding!) I wouldn't put myself in harms way, besides LB is a huge city. But the two who's faces I saw, I swear I'd recognize them in person.

Awesome that they were identified!!! Yay!! I am confident they will end up getting what they deserve!

I'm glad to hear of the measures your dad will be taking to upgrade the security of the aviaries. I really feel for him, and you, and the poor innocent birds, and the chicks that almost hatched. Ugh. So very sad.


----------



## Jo Ann

*My*

I am glad that the fact of 3 people involved was found to be correct. You actually have a lot of very good info and clues in those videos. Maybe this will get your dad to be more involved. I truly hole they had microchips. This is hidden and can prove ownership even without a band. It is such good news to hear there is progress not just for you but all of the bird owners in your area. The only way to stop this is to stand up and say NO!! to such travesty. Glad the police got on the case. Maybe all the clues here on TB got them motivated.
Well done now keep going till these guys at least pay back the thousands of dollars and do community service in an animal shelter cleaning kennels. Even better We are praying for the return of your dear companion birds. When are people going to learn that those eggs were alive, helpless and were murdered. If these guys are underage they juvenile system may be a wash, but as victims you deserve recompense. You will need to be at every court appearance. This is how thugs get away. The lawyers get continuances to draw trial out which makes it hard for victim and police officers. See if you can get some animal rights people to stand with you and draw attention to the issue so that such criminals will think twice. Ask to get assistance from the judge and staff. Make it so tough that these guys will run the other way. I would like to see then muck out a few horse barns!!!!

Best wishes, Jo Ann:argh::angry1::hammer::whois::spy::evil::spy: :2thumbs::2thumbs:


----------



## jean20057

oh Cozette, I am so, so sorry to hear all of this. I read your thread, watched the vids, and I am thoroughly ****ed for you. I'm heartbroken, and ****ed. I can't even imagine someone coming onto my property, and stealing my babies, much less killing the eggs in the process. I don't really have anymore civil things to say regarding this. So I will just leave it be. I will have Lonny share this on his Facebook page so that hopefully you can get the word out even more, and hopefully catch these sorry SOB's. What ignorance.

I really do hope that your father's birds are recovered in good condition. I am so sorry again that this happened to you. We both wish you the best of luck in finding them!


----------



## Cozette

Updates on the suspects on Kcal 9. Please share this. Long Beach police identify alleged parrot thief, seek help finding him and two accomplices


----------



## Brienne

Hopefully, only a matter of time, now


----------



## RavensGryf

This is so frustrating! At least the police know "who" they are. Hopefully they don't try to change their identity. Once they're identifed, I would think it is just a matter of time.


----------



## jean20057

Well, thank God they have at least been identified! I'm still fuming about this. I accidently even got lonny all upset about it too. But we're birds lovers, well, animal lovers, so this really hurts us too. I just wonder what state of mind someone would have to be in to do something like this in the first place. I can't even imagine. Give your dad our best, ok? I really hope they can get a hold of those "people" for lack of a nicer word, and get his beautiful babies back unharmed.


----------



## Cozette

It is suspected that they stole a macaw just a few days ago not too far from my dad.


----------



## StarlingWings

Cozette said:


> It is suspected that they stole a macaw just a few days ago not too far from my dad.


It's only a matter of time now--Don't lose hope that these horrible humans will forever rot in jail for their crimes.

 If they come out to the Rockies, I've got it covered :spy:


----------



## Brienne

It is intolerable how these types have such little regard for other folk's property...seems as though they are still in the area, which is rather silly of them...their 'luck' will soon run out!


----------



## Cozette

Yeah another hit on a Senegal too!


----------



## jean20057

Ingrates. These types of people should not be allowed to roam free and continue to do this to these poor animals. And torture these poor owners like they are doing. It's just not right!


----------



## RavensGryf

Ugh! Awful that they're out there still doing it! They know who these people are, it's so frustrating they can't find them yet!!


----------



## Mia

Somehow, the people knew the birds were there! And the 3rd person came from inside the enclosure!! What pigs!!!!
I hope you have shared the video with the police! When the truck leaves, the license plate is visible, so they could certainly enlarge to get that info!!!!! My prayers to you and your dad!!!


----------



## Mia

Any news??? :budgie:


----------



## Jo Ann

*My*

Hi, Have the police done their job yet? How is your dad handling the loss of his birds?I hope these guys are not under age as Juvenile court is very hard to navigate. You should have help as the defendant often drags out the proceedings on purpose to force a default often times. Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## RavensGryf

I was also thinking about this yesterday! I hope your dad and the birds he has are doing well, and those idiots are caught!!


----------

